# This Clown Needs to be Stopped



## Fishndude

Nostromo said:


> Very funny. There are no fishable trout streams in the UP. The whole peninsula is basically a black fly and mosquito infested bog.


Our cabin is by South Branch, MI. It is literally Mecca for Black Flies, for some reason. We just learned not to inhale them, if we can help it; and ignore them the rest of the time. It's harder to do when you haven't practiced for 57 years.


----------



## tincanary

Lightfoot said:


> People are basically lazy which leaves a ton of unmolested water


I call them parking lot fishermen. They seldom stray more than a couple hundred yards from their vehicle. These are also the same people that come out in full force the week of the opener, never to be seen again until the following season. Another feature of the parking lot fisherman is his lack of success, which goes hand in hand with the lack of motivation to go exploring. Trout fishing is a blood sport, and those guys aren't too keen on crawling through the spinach and braving the bugs to get to the good water.


----------



## Fishndude

While that is very true, TC, different people enjoy fishing differently. I have friends who would never spend an entire day (daybreak til dark) on a cold December river, trying to catch a couple Steelhead. But I have some friends who don't know of a better way to spend a day. I also have good friends, who are very good fishermen, and won't go fishing for more than 4 or 5 hours at a time. They'll stomp through miserable brush to get to "that spot," but won't spend a full day out. 

Some people just want to catch, and release Bass, or Pike, or Muskies. Other folks want to catch all the Perch, and Walleyes they can, but could not care less about Bass, Pike, or Muskies. 

And we are ALL blessed to live in, or near Michigan.


----------



## Vicious Fishous

Sadly, all the hard work anglers put in. Searching everywhere there was standing water,(pre-internet) to find THE spot, has been shared on a platform viewable by millions. Searched/viewed by thousands, and used by hundreds, some trashing the banks and surrounding area. Posted by people that may not realize or care about the exposure to a spot that may not to be able to take the pressure. Or maybe they just need an internet content ego boost. 
Is it the same #&@! that posted drone footage of that one Coho spot that will never be the same again.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Without this thread I would have missed a few locations. Thanks for bringing it to my attention. You are a giver.


----------



## UPEsox

Its not the spots its the ethos


----------



## brushbuster

There are literally volumes of books on the UP streams. Information has always been out there. I'd venture a guess to say few actually take that information and act on it.


----------



## sureshot006

brushbuster said:


> There are literally volumes of books on the UP streams. Information has always been out there. I'd venture a guess to say few actually take that information and act on it.


I'd be willing to bet Facebook and YouTube get more views than a physical book. Don't you think?


----------



## brushbuster

Hell I never heard about this guy until now. You can easily do a search and find a book about up streams just as well as search UP streams on you tube. I got several books on the UP streams that detail access, fish species, pressure. I think I went to maybe 2 streams up there because of the book in 25 years that I've owned the books. Information has always been out there for at least 35 years now.


----------



## Botiz

I watched all his videos last fall before doing a decent amount of UP trout fishing. I didn’t do all that good haha.


----------



## B.Jarvinen

Only read his video titles. My favorites weren’t listed. But then my favorites are where there ain’t enough 3D space to use a fly rod. So this guy is stuck with catching all the same little Brookies as all the other fly guys. One named segment is stocked. It has near unlimited action with 7-8” Brooks. Whoopie.


----------



## Manolin

Anyone willing to battle black flies deserves a little help. The memories alone make me itch.


----------



## Chessieman

Wasn't he the guy that ran into trouble in Caseville with the locals and got his ass kicked in Port Huron. There was a thread about him a while back.


----------



## tincanary

brushbuster said:


> There are literally volumes of books on the UP streams. Information has always been out there. I'd venture a guess to say few actually take that information and act on it.


True. Lots of great books to read on UP trout. Even though there are plenty of books, I'm a map kinda guy, whether it be Google maps or old fashioned paper maps. The best are the ORV trail maps and forest road maps, many of those will take you to some truly fantastic water.


----------



## UPEsox

The best gift I recieved was an Iron Co plat book.

Lots of good conversation, and yea I'm generally not to concered about a stream getting cleaned out by a guy who stands upright while fishing. 

Guess I'm just a bit grouchy already been a very long winter here in Duluth, been digging out for the last two days.


----------



## Benzie Rover

This dude is a total and complete hoosier. Not literally from Indiana, but darn well should be. I've watched a few of his videos and also tried fishing a few of his spots in the western UP a few years ago Personally I found his info to be more or less bunk. I had far better fishing just searching various type 2 waters on my own. To me bushwhacking for brookies is part of the process anyway. I would never feel threatened about him posting about my local fisheries based on what I've seen of his work. But then again, hard to post much more about NW lower rivers and lakes as it is.


----------



## Curt

For many years the MDNR has published maps that show every body of water in the state that hold trout and also fish planting records. I can't really see that what this guy (Copper smith) is doing can do much harm.


----------



## jatc

I’m cool with the places he is showing. Keeps the crowds off the better fishing streams that are in the same areas.


----------



## Matt3ddsteel

Curt said:


> For many years the MDNR has published maps that show every body of water in the state that hold trout and also fish planting records. I can't really see that what this guy (Copper smith) is doing can do much harm.


Lol..ppl are lazy as ****. You actually think they are going to read or do any research on their own? They all flock to Facebook or youtube and want handouts from everyone.


----------



## snortwheeze

Thanks for link. Gives me something to watch while being a bum. Had a bad wipe out and think I broke my damn thumb!


----------



## Curt

Matt3ddsteel said:


> Lol..ppl are lazy as ****. You actually think they are going to read or do any research on their own? They all flock to Facebook or youtube and want handouts from everyone.


You're probably right. Disgusting isn't it!


----------



## Steve

Will check out his channel, Thanks for posting. You better email youtube and complain. I'm sure they will get right on it.


----------



## Steve

Actually after watching several of these videos, I don't see them as any different than any number of books available on the topic. They are just a brief introduction and don't talk about specific spots.


----------



## Krystalflash

It can get frustrating seeing what you believe to be unmolested fishing area posted with everything with GPS and detailed map. It does happen…last fall we hit a section of river, fairly non descriptive but we have fished it for years..enough room for maybe 4-5 to fish comfortably. We were on some fish, I hear some commotion coming down the hill. 5 fisherman, two have the phones out..ones says…see the tree and that flat rock…that’s were this pictures was taken..he was standing here. One buddy says, yep that’s was easy..this is the spot. I was about to loose my mind..but I thought, in this day is there really that many unmentionables left..a few I’m sure. Either get angry or just fish. But it is a bit frustrating. In the grand scheme it not worth the rise in blood pressure..lol


----------



## hhlhoward

Chessieman said:


> Wasn't he the guy that ran into trouble in Caseville with the locals and got his ass kicked in Port Huron. There was a thread about him a while back.


No that was Brad Dyer. You pay to fish with him and he blows up spots like crazy. The worst part is he tries to move you physically from the area so his "charter clients" can have whatever spot they want to fish. He's NOT a licensed charter captain but sells himself as one. He's such a joke. He fishes while his "clients" fish and moves all over the place. He shows you what to use and then you are in his own. He was charging $200 for 5 hours to fish the pier in caseville for Lakers. As far as him getting beat up in Port Huron he deserved it. He was physically grabbing people and pushing them away from the rail so he could fish those spots. According to him, he has full rights to any area because he has "clients" that pay him to fish so they get full access over anywhere else.

Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## NWMichiganOutdoors

If that dude grabbed me to move me out of my fishing spot….


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Chessieman

That would be funny if he tried to do that along "The Wall"! Take a bet he will not be tracking water by the time he gets to Marysville.


----------



## hhlhoward

Chessieman said:


> That would be funny if he tried to do that along "The Wall"! Take a bet he will not be tracking water by the time he gets to Marysville.


That's where he did it and also at the bridge.

Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Matt3ddsteel

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile [/QUOTE]


hhlhoward said:


> That's where he did it and also at the bridge.
> 
> Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


What exactly happened? Did you witness it?


----------



## hhlhoward

Matt3ddsteel said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile


What exactly happened? Did you witness it?[/QUOTE]My buddy was there. He was getting physical with some guys and trying to push them out if their spots. He literally got his arse kicked and handed to him 

Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Big Frank 25

This makes me think of the Twitter purchase and free speech thread.


----------



## sparky18181

Chessieman said:


> That would be funny if he tried to do that along "The Wall"! Take a bet he will not be tracking water by the time he gets to Marysville.


He think he needs an invite there letting him know how great it is. Make sure someone videos him getting tossed in.


----------



## hhlhoward

It's just a matter of time he messes with the wrong person and he gets a gun pulled in him

Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Martin Looker

I would think that pushing people out of their fishing spots would be harrassment and I would let the DNR handle it.


----------



## TK81

sparky18181 said:


> He think he needs an invite there letting him know how great it is. Make sure someone videos him getting tossed in.


It's too bad the Fisher Brad missed the hey day of the salmon run at 6th St or at the Allegan Dam. He probably would have taken up another sport by now.


----------



## hhlhoward

Can imagine him at Tippy during peak time?

Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sparky18181

hhlhoward said:


> Can imagine him at Tippy during peak time?
> 
> Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Introduce him to the Maumee and see how that moving people works out for him. What a dickweed


----------



## textox

Matt3ddsteel said:


> Lol..ppl are lazy as ****. You actually think they are going to read or do any research on their own? They all flock to Facebook or youtube and want handouts from everyone.


And MSF....


----------



## hhlhoward

sparky18181 said:


> Introduce him to the Maumee and see how that moving people works out for him. What a dickweed


Lol they might find him in lake Erie one day

Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Purebrook

UPEsox said:


> Filming trips to unmentionable streams. **** this guy his YouTube is CopperSmithStudios1


I have watched several of his videos including the UP episodes. He mainly takes about streams, and not spots for the most part. A I agree, however, that most good fisherman would never mention the info he provides. One thing he does do that is informative is to use his spinning rod with flies to catch trout. His technique is informative and probably works although I prefer sticking to my fly rods. Of his videos, the spinning with flies is the best for those who want to learn new techniques. This music in his videos is so bad that I turn the sound off. His girlfriend/wife looses her fish every time she tries to land it. I guess they make enough money to continue this gig.


----------



## mbirdsley

Who are we talking about. I missed the boat apparently 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chessieman

hhlhoward said:


> What exactly happened? Did you witness it?


My buddy was there. He was getting physical with some guys and trying to push them out if their spots. He literally got his arse kicked and handed to him

Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app
[/QUOTE]


Oh the old days like before the Wall was built and during the spring Smelt runs. The old Peerless Cement shoreline were there would be mass fights over one piece of cement sticking out in the water. The Port Huron cops had to double there force during the night runs.



sparky18181 said:


> He think he needs an invite there letting him know how great it is. Make sure someone videos him getting tossed in.


It is a lot of fun swimming the current but the temputure should be at least 85 degrees outside! 🤽‍♀️


----------

